# Katja und Steffen sagen Hallo



## Runrig367 (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo, liebe User! 
Wir sind seit Anfang Mai Besitzer eines kleinen Fertigteiches und lesen bei Euch gelegentlich mit. 
Nun dachten wir uns, das wir uns dann genauso gut anmelden können. 
Durch einen Zufall landeten einige, nicht geplante Goldfische in unserem Teich. Ansonsten wären sie wohl "entsorgt" worden. 
Das unsere 500 Liter Pfütze dafür zu klein ist, ist uns bewusst. 
Aus diesem Grunde demontieren wir jetzt gerade das alte um in den nächsten Tagen etwas neues, größeres zu bauen. 
Riesig wird auch dies nicht werden, aber immerhin besser als der alte Teich. 
Sicher werden wir Euch in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen mit einigen panikartigen Hilferufen belästigen 

Bis dahin, liebe Grüße von Katja, Steffen und Hund Arco


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2015)

Na dann herzliche Willkommen!
Der eine oder andere der


Runrig367 schrieb:


> panikartigen Hilferufe


läßt sich durch rechtzeitiges Posten zahlreicher Fotos vermeiden. Denn häufig prasseln dann die guten Tipps nur so auf Euch ein. Also ran an die Cam.
Ansonsten kann ich Euch noch unsere Fachbeiträge empfehlen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/basiswissen-fachbeiträge.72/


----------



## Lyliana (16. Juli 2015)

Willkommen auch von mir


----------



## bilderzaehler (16. Juli 2015)

Winkewinke 

Ich habs gerade hinter mir ... nach 3 Jahren 450-l-Pfütze hab ich jetzt nen Folienteich mit ca. 7000 l. Bin gerade am Einrichten ... ein paar Pflanzen fehlen noch. Auch den Wasserfall muß ich noch anschließen. War viel Arbeit aber ich wurde belohnt.

Bin gespannt auf eure Pläne.

Liebe Grüße ... Thomas


----------



## herdsch (17. Juli 2015)

Auch Hallo sagen


----------



## muh.gp (17. Juli 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen!

Und möge die Sucht mit euch sein... 

Erst winzig, dann klein, dann mittel, dann.... Dies ist die Geschichte dieses Forums!

Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Runrig367 (17. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für Eure liebe Begrüßung. 

Derzeit sind, Dank der vielen Fachbeiträge die Ihr schon erstellt habt, noch nicht so viele Fragen offen. 
Momentan sind wir auch noch in der Abrißphase des alten Teiches. Das geht leider etwas langsamer als gedacht, denn nebenbei muss ich die nächsten Tage leider noch unnötiger Weise zur Nachtschicht . 

Ich versuche mal ein Foto des alten Teiches hochzuladen. Mal schauen ob ich das hinkriege.... 
Medium 29744 anzeigenMedium 29743 anzeigen


----------



## lotta (17. Juli 2015)

Auch  ich möchte Euch hier herzlich begrüßen, Katja und Steffen.

Eure "Pfütze" gefällt mir richtig gut.
Da es so aussieht als ob genug Platz vorhanden ist,
denke ich dass Ihr nun einen Folienteich bauen werdet? 

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Eure Berichte, Fotos und Erfahrungen.

Viel Spaß beim Buddeln
liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## Runrig367 (31. Juli 2015)

Erster Bericht über den Bau unseres neuen (Mini)Teiches...
(oder soll ich dafür einen neuen Thread aufmachen?)

Nachdem wir unsere alte Pfütze, samt Pflanzen und allem was darin und darum herum war, abgebaut hatten, ging es ans buddeln.
Gute Tipps konnte ich vorher noch diesem tollen Forum entnehmen.
Jedoch war ich gezwungen auf Grund der mir zur Verfügung gestellten Platzverhältnisse, einige bauliche  "Mängel" bewusst in Kauf zu nehmen. (z. Bsp. die zu steilen Wände ")
Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.
Verlegt wurde das etwas dickere Vlies 500 und olivgrüne PVC Folie.
Die Daten in Kurzform:
Maße:
Länge 3m
Breite 2,15 bis 2,40m (leicht trapezförmig)
Tiefe 0,5m, geht dann tiefer bis auf 0,95m
Inhalt laut Wasseruhr plus des Wassers aus dem alten Teich ca. 4000 Liter.

Bepflanzt wurde mit den schon vorhanden Pflanzen plus einigen neuen.
Was das alles für Grünzeug war weiß ich nicht mehr ;-)  (draußen pflanzt vor allem Katja)

Im Wasser sind jedenfalls ca. 130x __ Wasserpest, ein großer Büschel Tannenwedel, 2 __ Teichrosen und paar Schwimmpflanzen.

Die Wasserwerte nach ca. 10 Tagen :
KH 8
pH 7,5 (lässt sich derzeit nicht genau ermitteln)
NO2 0,01
NO3 kleiner 0,5
NH4 kleiner 0,05

Mehr kann ich nicht testen.
Sollte ich mir weitere wichtige Tests zulegen?

Gefiltert wird rund um die Uhr mit Durchlauffilter biosmart von Oase.

Das alte Wasser vom alten Teich wurde während der ganzen Bauphase in Bewegung gehalten mit dem neuen Filter.
Vorher wurde das Wasser nur mit einer Springbrunnenpumpe bewegt.

Seit 3 Tagen wird das Wasser aber etwas trübe und etwas grün. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, scheint es aber normal zu sein?
Achso, der Fischbesatz: 10 Goldfische und 4 Shubunkins, 4 Teichmuscheln 

Das war es erstmal in Kurzform.
(Bilder folgen gleich)


----------



## Runrig367 (31. Juli 2015)

Medium 29825 anzeigenMedium 29824 anzeigenMedium 29823 anzeigen


----------



## pema (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
sieht doch gut aus. Nur schade, dass ihr keine Sumpfzone (Flachwasserzone) vorgesehen hattet. So können natürlich eine ganze Reihe von Pflanzen bei euch nicht wachsen. Vielleicht könntet ihr mal diese Pflanztaschen ausprobieren, die man an den Teichrand hängt.
petra


----------



## Runrig367 (31. Juli 2015)

An einer Seite haben wir eine spezielle Zone für Pflanzen (Sumpf)
Mehr Platz stand mir leider nicht zur Verfügung (Anweisung der Regierung) 
 
Darin befindet sich auch der Überlauf, der gestern bei starkem Regen schon aktiv war

Aber Pflanztaschen werden ganz bestimmt noch in Angriff genommen. Vorerst ist aber das Budget erschöpft ;-)


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2015)

Ja, wenn das mal nicht ein falscher Fehler von der Regierung war. Im Sumpf stecken nähmlich die schönsten Blüten und vor allen Dingen auch die Nährstofffresser, die den Algen das Futter wegfressen. 
Hoffentlich werdet ihr die bekieste Folie an der Kante nicht bereuen. Ich habe damit leider nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## kathy1008 (31. Juli 2015)

Schatz haben wir toll hin bekommen die schöne, ruhige Teichoase


----------

